# 4.5 Morse Taper Er25 Adaptor For Chipmaster



## rhynardt (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi All
Been burning a bit of midnight oil these last couple of weeks. Not much got done in my workshop. But last night i couldnt sleep so i made a 4.5Morse Taper to ER25 adaptor as the subject line says. Sorry not much photos of the process up to now.
Got a 4.5MT to 5C adaptor with the lathe, but 5C collets are crazy expensive and scarce in my part of the world ,but ER collets are cheap and plentyfull . And i have a couple of sets around. So i started off by indicating in the topslide against  the 5C adaptor between centres until the needle didnt move when slid agains the surface af the adaptor.
So i mounted the balance of the old pumpshaft i used to make the ISO40 adaptor and cut the taper. I have seen previously that the Chipmaster has a "split" taper. The taper is only at the front of the spindle and a small section at the back. I took the measurements and wrote them in my manual. Originally i thought this was a previous owners bodge, but apparently they are made that way! So i made this taper to seat in the same way.  Here is a pic



Drilled a 16mm hole through it to make  space for a drawbar. Then i blued it , fitted to the spindle and checked . Sanded the highspots down in the lathe till i got a decent fit.

Next up i fitted the taper to the spindle and cut the boss for the ER collet nut. Cut the 1,5mm thread and the fit for the nut was good. By that time it was about 6 in the morning and i had to get ready for work

Here is a few more picks of work to date








 Tonight will hopefully be an early night for us and then tomorrow morning i will cut the 8° taper for the collets before the rest of the family arrives


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 24, 2016)

nice work! I love my ER25 collet chuck to bits, it's so easy to use compared to a 4 jaw and much more accurate than my 3 jaw. Is the draw bar an internal one ie. with external threads? Trying to figure out how you're going to pull the chuck into the spindle taper.

I hear you on the lack of sleep thing too, the only time I get a decent nights sleep is over the summer break. Melatonin helps most of the time, but sometimes it's just hours staring up at the ceiling. Hopefully whatever's causing the disruption will pass.


----------



## David VanNorman (Mar 24, 2016)

I made a 5C chuck for my SB 9" as I had 5C collets for my spin tool . Ew collets are nice but when you have 5C it is just cheaper to use them.


----------



## rhynardt (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks Guys. I didnt get the chance to cut the taper this morning, early morning callout. I still have to decide how i want to make the drawbar. The lack of sleep is due to my six weeks old daughter exercising her vocal cords to display her dis-pleasure at something. Hopefully this will pass in the next three months


----------



## rhynardt (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi All
Had a chance this afternoon to finish off the taper for the ER25 collets. Didn't take any pictures of the work in progress, sorry .Here are some pics of the finished product



I set the topslide over to 8° and dailed the taper in using my dti and a ER25 collet between centres. Cut the taper, tested with engineers blue and sanded out the highspots untill i had even contact points.




I did add a unconventional way of breaking the Morse tapers lock. I do not like to use any sort of hammer on a spindle so i made this little gadget:











Used a m8 grubscrew whose end i cut smooth to press against a small brass plunger that pushes against the spindle to break the tapers lock. All you need to do is insert the appropriate allen wrench and turn untill the brass plunger pushes the taper free. 

Next up I need to cut the threads needed to accomodate a drawbar through the spindle. I am contemplating using a hollow drawbar. What is the general feeling about cutting threads into a steel pipe and use that as a drawbar? I will then cut external threads unto the collet holder body so it can all screw together


----------



## David VanNorman (Mar 28, 2016)

You could have used A piece of brass through the spindle to disloge your collet chuck . Less chance of injuring the face of your spindle.


----------



## rhynardt (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi David
Also contemplated that but i still would have had to hammer on my spindle bearings. The brass plunger pushes against a unground part of the spindle face and that part is not used to register against anything. I think the brass would have a hard time marring the hardened spindle. How would you make the drawbar?


----------



## David VanNorman (Mar 29, 2016)

I would think that if you used a piece of drill r0d or a dowel pin in your ER chuck you put the dowel pin in your 3 jaw or 4jaw and drill the tang of your mor5 or 4  I forgot which you can drill and tap it for what you want.

































Iforgot which


----------



## rhynardt (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I'm looking around for a piece of steel pipe so i can make a hollow drawbar. threads will be cut on the adaptor in the way you mentioned David.


----------



## redgrouse (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi as far as the pipe goes for a draw bar I made one to adapt a collet system from one of my lathes to use it on another and I used hydroulic tube for the "pipe" worked very well. Bought it at the local supplier for hoses etc for earth moving machines etc etc
Regards John


----------



## rhynardt (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi John. 
I havent been able to spend much time in the shop the last couple of weeks. I have found a piece of 32mm S/S process piping i want to use. I will hopefully be able to get back to my shop in the coming two weeks.

Regards Rhynardt


----------

